# Crash dumps



## alie (Dec 7, 2011)

http://freshbsd.org/commit/freebsd/r228238

Will it slow down my system if I enable the crash dumps?


----------



## fluca1978 (Dec 7, 2011)

I guess the answer is no. The crash dump should reverse the content of the memory into the swap as soon as the kernel is going to panic, so it would not affect the normal usage of the system, it would just only delay the panic for a few millisecs, the time to dump the memory. At least this is how I understand it.


----------



## _martin (Dec 11, 2011)

alie said:
			
		

> Will it slow down my system if I enable the crash dumps?



As @fluca1978 mentioned crash dumps are used for postmortem crash analysis. So no, system performance (when system is running) is not affected. You have to pay attention to have enough free space (by default /var/crash) to save the dump.

Have a look at savecore(8) for more information.

My suggestion is to keep it enabled.


----------

